# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  ROM Firmware για ELEPHONE P10C

## PaulEngineer

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Δεν ξέρω αν ήρθα στη κατάλληλη σελιδα, αλλά είδα την υποενότητα [Ζητείται] κι ένιωσα την ανάγκη να στείλω το ακόλουθο θέμα! Μπαίνω στο ψητό λοιπον! Έχω ενα ELEPHONE P10C (απο οτι έμαθα, σταμάτησε η παραγωγη του), μεταχειρισμένο το οποίο δεν έχει ROM. Ο ιδιοκτήτης του μου έστειλε την φωτογραφία της επιφάνειας εργασιας του (γκουγκλαροντας την και στέλνοντας την μου μέσω gmail) και μου ειπε αν μπορω να βρω τη συγκεκριμένη ROM, και να την εγκαταστησω εαν μπορω! Δυστυχώς όμως δεν βρήκα τίποτα. Η φωτογραφία της επιφανειας εργασίας της συσκευής είναι αυτή

345905.png

Εαν υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει αυτή τη συγκεκριμένη ROM, ή έχει συσκευή ELEPHONE P10C με την ίδια επιφάνεια εργασίας, σας παρακαλώ, θα μπορούσατε να  στείλετε το ROM της?
Dropbox, Drive, Cloud, MEGA, Mediafire, δεν έχει σημασια! Οτιδήποτε είναι επιθυμητό (εκτός των κινεζικών που δεν καταλαβαίνω μια)
Σας ευχαριστώ με όλη την ειλικρίνεια!

----------

